# Pined raft on Shoshone



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Everyone is okay. They hiked to Grizzly and let the Sheriff know. Not sure if it is still pinned but not anywhere near the main channel.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------

